# Jordan Rudess of Dream Theater and his solo 'classical' works



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Many threads had been rising about the connection between metal, rock, or whatever, ... with classical music. So far, I can't find specific reference about Jordan Rudess solo works "Exploration" which maybe one of the closest example on this case. So let me open one more thread about this.

Listen Jordan Rudess works on this album, which "up for consideration for Grammy Award". Btw, Jordan Rudess is keyboardist for progressive metal band, Dream Theater.






He also create other album "All That Is Now" which is more New Age.

in any case this thread may amused anyone....


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

The sole mention of Jordan Rudess amuses me. Even though, I'm more into John Petrucci work as a guitarist. And Mike Portnoy as a drummer.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

It's not bad. It sounds pretty movie score-ish at times and I think there are a lot of passages where the orchestration is pretty boring, too many things in unison. But it's not bad.


It's not the genius writing that the people in the comments seem to think it is, but it's alright.

Oh..I just got to the really "rocky" part.

As expected though, it sounds like second helpings of earlier 20th century composers.


Edit: okay, more thoughts as I get farther into the album. When he tries to get more "Romantic" and "swoony" it gets reallllyyyy f****** cheesy. I think he should stick to the more jazzy sounding stuff.

The atmosphere changes quite a lot...doesn't it? Hmm I kinda wish it were more concise with what it's going for. At the moment it has a "throw everything in the kitchen sink" kind of feel, and not in a good way like Schnittke. 

Ya, all around pretty amateurish, but not bad. I probably wouldn't call it classical in the true sense of the word. It's more like crossover Rock or movie music.

Someone in the comments compared this music to Beethoven. LOL! right.... Are we hearing the same piece?

I think people who listen to Metal have pretty low standards for their Faux-Classical music.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

More enjoyable than Yngwie Malmsteen, but he's not very enjoyable. As dude mentioned, it's probably fine for his fans, and might lead them to explore other composers. Or it might inspire contempt in those who just want to rock? But it sounds like it's all been done before. That said, I still admire his efforts, and I'm sure he worked very hard producing this piece. But one listen is enough for this hombre.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2014)

It is a semi-neat listen at parts, when taken out of context. Which is what you really have to do when considering Dream Theater fans. Why would they have any memories of Stravinsky to compare it to?

In context, it's yet another path one can take if one desires to express classical music fandom without actually being a fan of classical music. 

"I love classical music! Bach's Air on a G string gets me every time!"

"I am OBSESSED with classical music! I can hardly study WITHOUT the moonlight sonata!"

"Classical music is pretty much all I listen to. My favorite composers include Jordan Rudess, John Williams, and Nobuo Uematsu."

As long as the two words "classical music" retain their elite connotations in the minds of others, this music will sell for hipster tendencies whether its good or not. Gotta get that elite status!


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

arcaneholocaust said:


> It is a semi-neat listen at parts, when taken out of context. Which is what you really have to do when considering Dream Theater fans. Why would they have any memories of Stravinsky to compare it to?
> 
> In context, it's yet another path one can take if one desires to express classical music fandom without actually being a fan of classical music.
> 
> ...


 I'd add to this the fact that he is the keyboardist of a band which people or love or hate. There's no middle term when speaking of Dream Theater.

I went to their gig in São Paulo, back in 2010, with my ex-wife. They played the gig in two parts, being the first some selected music from their career and the second part the album Metropolis pt.2: Scenes from a Memory from start to end. I was singing along EVERY song, and when I looked at my ex-wife she was there, sitting down, looking at her phone.

This little story was to illustrate that this album won't please the "hardcore" fans of classical music or the "average joe", but will please the fans of Dream Theater.


----------

